

Famous logos redesigned with the new Microsoft Style - jarederondu
http://imgur.com/a/M57Yk#7

======
BruceIV
The London 2012 logo is better than the one they used, I think.

~~~
jonhendry
Agreed.

------
rohanpai
what is the font?

